# Cheapest place to buy Tyvek?



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

the grade used to make windsocks?

Anyone have some clues?


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

I thought most windsocks were made from a higher-grade ripstop material. I don't think Tyvek will stand to the rigors of a windsock.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Tyvek is the best and toughest house wrap on the market.


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

deacon said:


> Tyvek is the best and toughest house wrap on the market.


Tyvek is the most popular. That doesn't make it the best or the toughest.


Raven Industries out of Sioux Falls makes an excellent product called Rufco.

http://www.ravenind.com/RavenCorporate/films/RufcoWrap/RufcoWrap.html


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

You want to use the soft structure tyvek, it is thin but very tough. You can use the house wrap material and wash(washing machine) it to make it softer. The soft structure tyvek fill with much less air than the house wrap material, and you decoys move like you want them too. I have made some out the house wrap material and washed them in the washing machine to soften them up, IMO I would pay the extra and get the soft structure material. Here is a link if you live in the states to purchase the soft structure 1443 tyvek. That is what I have used for all of my current windsocks. I go to a different supplier here in Canada

http://www.materialconcepts.com/cgi-bin ... mber-opt==


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Brobones,

Where do you get your Tyvek in Canada?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would go to this. http://www.intothewind.com/cgi-bin/detail.cgi?itemnum=402&sql=ks


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Do you buy a whole roll of that stuff, then cut it out into a shape, sew them together and stick the heads through them?? I have no experience what so ever in making any decoys...thanks.... :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Drew read this article it has all the info you need
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/northwind-decoys.php


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

SWEET!! Thanks BRO!


----------

